# Loads of Codes



## der hauptmann (Jul 17, 2006)

Greetings everyone. Those of you who check the 'high mileage' thread know I mentioned looking at Phaeton today. I checked it out, and the dashboard looks like a christmas tree and there's lots of codes, but I'm still thinking about buying it. A few logistics need to work out before it's mine but I did bring Vag-com and here's what it found. 

Hopefully I'll be one of you soon!

Wednesday,17,December,2014,16:13:09:59226
VCDS -- Windows Based VAG/VAS Emulator
VCDS Version: 14.10.0.0
Data version: 20141022

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


Chassis Type: 3D (3D - VW Phaeton (2002 > 2006))
Scan: 01 02 03 05 06 07 08 09 11 13 15 16 17 18 19 23 27 28 29 2E
34 36 37 38 39 46 47 55 56 57 65 66 68 69 71 75 76 77

VIN: WVWAF63D948009193 Mileage: 312470km-194159miles
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 01: Engine Labels: 4D0-907-560-BGH.lbl
Part No SW: 4D0 907 560 CS HW: 
Component: 4.2L V8/5V G 0030 
Coding: 0007873
Shop #: WSC 01065 000 00000
VCID: 79F31DD7333E08E9285-513C

5 Faults Found:
16414 - Oxygen (Lambda) Sensor B1 S1: Heating Circuit 
P0030 - 004 - Malfunction / Open Circuit - MIL ON
16434 - Oxygen (Lambda) Sensor B2 S1: Heating Circuit 
P0050 - 004 - Malfunction / Open Circuit - MIL ON
18043 - Powertrain Data Bus 
P1635 - 008 - Missing Message from A/C Controller
16684 - Random/Multiple Cylinder Misfire Detected 
P0300 - 008 - - Intermittent
16690 - Cylinder 6 
P0306 - 008 - Misfire Detected - Intermittent
Readiness: 0000 1101

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 02: Auto Trans Labels: 09L-927-760.lbl
Part No SW: 09L 927 760 A HW: GS1 9.0 4.1 
Component: AG6 09L 4,2L V8 0901 
Coding: 0001102
Shop #: WSC 00000 000 00000
VCID: 356BD1E75FA62C898CD-513C

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 03: ABS Brakes Labels: 3D0-614-517.lbl
Part No: 3D0 614 517 R
Component: ESP 5.7 allrad H33 0043 
Coding: 0008376
Shop #: WSC 01065 000 00000
VCID: 3163E5F7ABCE00A9D05-513C

1 Fault Found:
00526 - Brake Light Switch (F) 
008 - Implausible Signal - Intermittent

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 05: Acc/Start Auth. Labels: 3D0-909-13x-05.lbl
Part No SW: 3D0 909 135 K HW: 5WK 470 25
Component: Kessy 6400 
Coding: 0006376
Shop #: WSC 01065 000 00000
VCID: 2D5BF987B7F66449F4D-513C

Subsystem 1 - Part No: XXXXXXXXXXX 
Component: ELV XXXX

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 06: Seat Mem. Pass Labels: 3D0-959-759.lbl
Part No: 3D0 959 759 B
Component: Sitzmemory D1 BF 1520 
Coding: 0000003
Shop #: WSC 01065 000 00000
VCID: 356BD1E75FA62C898CD-513C

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 07: Control Head Labels: 3D0-035-00x-07.lbl
Part No: 3D0 035 008 QX
Component: ZAB COCKPIT 0223 
Coding: 0500305
Shop #: WSC 02408 444 103874
VCID: 0005703350E459216FB-513C

3 Faults Found:
01320 - Control Module for Climatronic (J255) 
004 - No Signal/Communication
00668 - Supply Voltage Terminal 30 
002 - Lower Limit Exceeded
00384 - Optical Databus 
004 - No Signal/Communication

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 09: Cent. Elect. Labels: 3D0-937-049-V1.clb
Part No: 3D0 937 049 G
Component: STG.Bordnetz 5001 
Coding: 0000002
Shop #: WSC 01065 000 00000
VCID: 2E59FE8BBAF01F51CD7-513C

4 Faults Found:
00979 - Lamp for Low Beam; Right (M31) 
010 - Open or Short to Plus - Intermittent
00907 - Intervention load Management 
000 - - 
01320 - Control Module for Climatronic (J255) 
004 - No Signal/Communication
01299 - Diagnostic Interface for Data Bus (J533) 
013 - Check DTC Memory

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 15: Airbags Labels: 3D0-909-601.lbl
Part No: 3D0 909 601 D
Component: 0A Airbag 8.4E+ H07 0934 
Coding: 0012353
Shop #: WSC 01065 000 00000
VCID: 244D1CA3E43CA5012B3-515A

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 16: Steering wheel Labels: 3D0-953-549.lbl
Part No: 3D0 953 549 E
Component: Lenks‰ulenmodul 3401 
Coding: 0000232
Shop #: WSC 01065 000 00000
VCID: 2F67E38FBDFA1659C61-513C

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 17: Instruments Labels: 3D0-920-xxx-17.lbl
Part No: 3D0 920 981 H
Component: KOMBIINSTRUMENT RB8 0421 
Coding: 0007211
Shop #: WSC 02408 444 103849
VCID: 2C5DF4838CEC6D41E33-513C

1 Fault Found:
01320 - Control Module for Climatronic (J255) 
004 - No Signal/Communication

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 19: CAN Gateway Labels: 6N0-909-901-19.lbl
Part No: 6N0 909 901 
Component: Gateway K<>CAN 0101 
Coding: 0000006
Shop #: WSC 02408 444 103849
VCID: 70E520F3604449A19FB-513C

1 Fault Found:
01320 - Control Module for Climatronic (J255) 
004 - No Signal/Communication

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 28: HVAC, Rear Labels: 3D0-919-158.lbl
Part No: 3D0 919 158 F
Component: Klima-Bedienteil D1 0117 
Shop #: WSC 00000 000 00000
VCID: 2E59FE8BBAF01F51CD7-513C

1 Fault Found:
01320 - Control Module for Climatronic (J255) 
004 - No Signal/Communication

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 29: Left Light Labels: 3D0-909-157.lbl
Part No: 3D0 909 157 
Component: EVG GDL+AutoLWR(l) X012 
Coding: 0000001
Shop #: WSC 02408 444 58006
VCID: 66C946AB52809711F57-5120

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 34: Level Control Labels: 3D0-907-553-V1.clb
Part No: 3D0 907 553 B
Component: LUFTFDR.-CDC- 3C1V0 1101 
Coding: 0017700
Shop #: WSC 01065 000 00000
VCID: 264906AB92005711357-513C

1 Fault Found:
01316 - ABS Control Module 
004 - No Signal/Communication - Intermittent

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 36: Seat Mem. Drvr Labels: 3D0-959-760.lbl
Part No: 3D0 959 760 B
Component: Sitzmemory D1 F 1520 
Coding: 0000004
Shop #: WSC 01065 000 00000
VCID: 2D5BF987B7F66449F4D-513C

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 37: Navigation Labels: 3D0-919-887.lbl
Part No: 3D0 919 887 A
Component: NAVIGATION 0147 
Coding: 0400000
Shop #: WSC 01065 000 00000
VCID: 3261EAFBAEC83BB1A9F-513C

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 38: Roof Electronics Labels: 3D0-907-135.lbl
Part No: 3D0 907 135 B
Component: Dachmodul 0605 
Coding: 0000047
Shop #: WSC 25807 444 57953
VCID: 22411ABBFE28AB3159F-513C

7 Faults Found:
01320 - Control Module for Climatronic (J255) 
004 - No Signal/Communication
00220 - Connection to Sunroof 
004 - No Signal/Communication - Intermittent
01462 - Anti-theft alarm ultra sonic Sensor (G209) 
008 - Implausible Signal - Intermittent
00216 - Signal EC-mirror Fade Out 
009 - Open or Short to Ground
00222 - Connection to Rain Sensor 
004 - No Signal/Communication - Intermittent
01299 - Diagnostic Interface for Data Bus (J533) 
013 - Check DTC Memory
00322 - Interior Monitoring Deactivation Switch (E267) 
008 - Implausible Signal - Intermittent

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 39: Right Light Labels: 3D0-909-158.lbl
Part No: 3D0 909 158 
Component: EVG GDL+AutoLWR(r) X012 
Coding: 0000001
Shop #: WSC 01065 000 00000
VCID: 67D74BAF558A8E19CE1-513C

1 Fault Found:
01344 - HID (Xenon) Headlight 
012 - Electrical Fault in Circuit - Intermittent

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 46: Central Conv. Labels: 3D0-959-933.lbl
Part No: 3D0 959 933 F
Component: 12 HSG 0100 
Coding: 0000034
Shop #: WSC 02408 444 54251
VCID: 336FEFFF51D232B9A29-4B00

Subsystem 1 - Part No: 3D1 959 701 D
Component: Tuersteuergeraet FS 0104

Subsystem 2 - Part No: 3D1 959 702 D
Component: Tuersteuergeraet BF 0104

Subsystem 3 - Part No: 3D0 959 703 D
Component: Tuersteuergeraet HL 0104

Subsystem 4 - Part No: 3D0 959 704 D
Component: Tuersteuergeraet HR 0104

Subsystem 5 - Component: NGS No Answer 

5 Faults Found:
00323 - Vehicle Inclination Sensor (G384) 
004 - No Signal/Communication
00901 - Back-Up Lamps 
009 - Open or Short to Ground
01734 - Potentiometer for Mirror Adj. Horizontal; Drivers Side 
008 - Implausible Signal - Intermittent
01736 - Potentiometer for Mirror Adj. Vertical; Drivers Side 
008 - Implausible Signal - Intermittent
00934 - Electric Window Motor; Rear Left (V26) 
005 - No or Incorrect Basic Setting / Adaptation

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 47: Sound System Labels: 7Lx-035-4xx-47.lbl
Part No: 3D0 035 466 
Component: 12K-AUDIOVERST 0115 
Shop #: WSC 00000 000 00000
VCID: 5FC7534F8DDAC6D9361-513C

4 Faults Found:
00870 - Bass Speaker Front Left (R21) 
011 - Open Circuit
00871 - Bass Speaker Front Right (R23) 
011 - Open Circuit
00872 - Bass Speaker Rear Left (R15) 
011 - Open Circuit
00873 - Bass Speaker Rear Right (R17) 
011 - Open Circuit

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 65: Tire Pressure Labels: None
Part No: 3D0 907 273 C
Component: Reifendruckueberw. 0021 
 Coding: 0011204
Shop #: WSC 02408 444 103849
VCID: 264906AB92005711357-513C

3 Faults Found:
00003 - Control Module 
014 - Defective - MIL ON
01312 - Powertrain Data Bus 
013 - Check DTC Memory - MIL ON
01325 - Control Module for Tire Pressure Monitoring (J502) 
004 - No Signal/Communication - Intermittent - MIL ON

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 66: Seat, Rear Labels: None
Part No: 3D0 959 860 B
Component: Sitzmemory D1 H 1524 
Coding: 0000001
Shop #: WSC 00000 000 00000
VCID: 2E59FE8BBAF01F51CD7-513C

1 Fault Found:
01981 - Rear Left Seat; Heating/Ventilation Adjuster (E413) 
009 - Open or Short to Ground - Intermittent

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 68: Wiper Electr. Labels: 3Dx-955-1xx-V1.clb
Part No: 3D1 955 119 
Component: Front Wiper 2005 
Shop #: WSC 00000 000 00000
VCID: 66C946AB52809711F57-513C

1 Fault Found:
01321 - Control Module for Airbags (J234) 
013 - Check DTC Memory

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 71: Battery Charger Labels: 3D0-915-181.lbl
Part No: 3D0 915 181 B
Component: Batteriemanagement 2600 
Shop #: WSC 00000 000 00000
VCID: 22411ABBFE28AB3159F-513C

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 75: Telematics Labels: 3D0-035-617.lbl
Part No SW: 3D0 035 617 HW: 3D0 035 617 
Component: Telematik NAR1 0101 
Coding: 0061860
Shop #: WSC 02408 444 54574
VCID: 5DBB694787D6D4C924D-513C

No fault code found.

End-------------------------(Elapsed Time: 08:31)--------------------------


----------



## jyoung8607 (Feb 14, 2006)

der hauptmann said:


> Greetings everyone. Those of you who check the 'high mileage' thread know I mentioned looking at Phaeton today. I checked it out, and the dashboard looks like a christmas tree and there's lots of codes, but I'm still thinking about buying it. A few logistics need to work out before it's mine but I did bring Vag-com and here's what it found.


Welcome, I hope! That said, I hope the price is right. This one will need some investment to put right.

1) Possibly a couple of front O2 sensors, but given they both display heater open-circuit only, it'd be worth checking on the fuse first.

2) The Climatronic control module is totally MIA. It's not in the scan, and nothing can talk to it. Again, checking fuses is worth a shot, but you might need a new control module.

3) TPMS control module is kaput. It's not unknown. It's happened to me, and a few others. It's up to you if you want to replace, or re-program the car as if TPMS doesn't exist.

4) Your J523, the main infotainment/radio display, has been replaced with a newer model at some point. That's a good thing, probably, but your nav computer software is out of date. It should be updated to match.

5) The vehicle inclination sensor, slave of 46-Central Convenience (subsystem 5) is offline. It also shows up as a DTC. Could be a fuse, could be a module again. Not a real big deal probably.

6) All four of your bass speakers show up as disconnected. It's not unknown for wires to vibrate loose within the speaker assembly itself; there's pictures of it happening somewhere around here. However, it's interesting that it's happened to all four bass speakers, and none of the four mid-bass speakers. If someone were looking to wire up an aftermarket sub, splicing into the speaker-level outputs from the 12-channel factory amp is how they have to do it. Are there signs of tampering here?

Other miscellaneous BS present, those are the biggies. Also, just go ahead and plan on some new batteries.

Jason


----------



## der hauptmann (Jul 17, 2006)

Thanks for going through that whole mess! I appreciate it. My responses are inline and *bold*.



jyoung8607 said:


> Welcome, I hope! That said, I hope the price is right. This one will need some investment to put right.
> *Yeah, it's really cheap. Cheaper than my mk4 TDI, but a littloe more than my scirocco? If that counts. I have no doubt it'll cost some to fix up, but I'm not afraid of doing my own work.*
> 
> 1) Possibly a couple of front O2 sensors, but given they both display heater open-circuit only, it'd be worth checking on the fuse first.
> ...


Either way, its located about an hour from my place, and I'm going to attempt drive it home tomorrow. I'll take it slow. Brr!

-Aaron


----------



## jyoung8607 (Feb 14, 2006)

der hauptmann said:


> Yeah, it's pretty cheap. Cheaper than my mk4 TDI, but more than my scirocco? If that counts. I have no doubt it'll cost some to fix up, but I'm not too afraid of doing my own work.


If you've got VCDS, you're not afraid to get your hands dirty, and you're willing to spend a little bit getting her up to spec, there's really nothing here to be scared of.



der hauptmann said:


> Is that something others have had go bad? I gotta search.


Yours is the first one I've seen with this particular failure, sorry. It's been reliable in our experience. Check the fuses first according to Bentley/Elsa, and if that's no good, track down an eBay/salvage replacement.



der hauptmann said:


> I assume the update is a dealer only issue?


Actually not quite... the very very latest is dealer-only, but the second-to-latest which most everyone runs is orderable on CD for a pretty trivial sum ($15?).

Jason


----------



## PowerDubs (Jul 22, 2001)

A 200,000 mile V8 with possible O2 sensor issues?


What year is it? Color paint? Color interior? Color wood? 4 or 5 seats? Options?


Not that I am saying run away..because you already mentioned it is cheap.. but it should be special in some sort of way to justify not just buying another of the same car with less miles and in better shape. How are the tires, brakes, was the timing belt done recently?


Meaning if it is an '04 with beige interior and euc wood.. in the world of U.S. Phaetons, those are relatively a dime a dozen.


----------



## invisiblewave (Sep 22, 2008)

PowerDubs said:


> Meaning if it is an '04 with beige interior and euc wood.. in the world of U.S. Phaetons, those are relatively a dime a dozen.


Cheeky blighter!


----------



## PowerDubs (Jul 22, 2001)

invisiblewave said:


> Cheeky blighter!





Nah, just the reality of it. A car in that spec is easy enough to find in good shape with lower miles. The OP just needs to weight the cost / hassle benefit.


----------



## der hauptmann (Jul 17, 2006)

PowerDubs said:


> Nah, just the reality of it. A car in that spec is easy enough to find in good shape with lower miles. The OP just needs to weight the cost / hassle benefit.


Wellp, I bought it. There's definitely some issues. 

The rear sunshade is stuck up!

There's all those codes!

Either the rear diff is low on fluid or there's rear wheel bearing going, cause there's some humming from the back.

It's filthy!

But I paid very little. And i just drove it 100 miles home. Man it's comfy. This is gonna be fun.


----------



## PowerDubs (Jul 22, 2001)

Woohoo.

Welcome to the adventure!! Enjoy the ride!!



Unless someone has changed the grill, that is an '06!! I can't see the roof line for sure to see if the stupid Onstar antenna is there.

If it IS an 06, it is worth more.



I see beige interior. Boo. 


What type of wood?

I don't see parking sensors, I don't see keyless entry on the door. It might be a base model with no options. 

Speaking of doors, the lower trim is buckled and will need to be replaced.


More details are needed... many more details...


All in all, I am glad to see you aren't afraid of the car! Lets just hope it is a wheel bearing and not a rear diff. Likely a wheel bearing...


:beer::beer::thumbup::thumbup::beer::beer:


----------



## der hauptmann (Jul 17, 2006)

PowerDubs said:


> Woohoo.
> 
> Welcome to the adventure!! Enjoy the ride!!
> 
> ...



Thanks man! It's not going to be my main ride (yet?) so I will putter while it's cold then get serious come spring. The title says 04, so the grille must have been changed. 

Base model or not, I think "no options" is a bit of stretch. I've never owned a car with a heated steering wheel before!


----------



## PowerDubs (Jul 22, 2001)

der hauptmann said:


> Thanks man! It's not going to be my main ride (yet?) so I will putter while it's cold then get serious come spring. The title says 04, so the grille must have been changed.
> 
> Base model or not, I think "no options" is a bit of stretch. I've never owned a car with a heated steering wheel before!






Base is relative. It is still a D class car. Not a bare bones Hyundai.


But yes, the heated wheel was an option. Are you sure you have it and it works? (right hand button on the back side of the steering wheel airbag) Green light should come on in the dash board and wheel should get mildly warm.


Please take us a picture of the trunk hinges. Sides of the rear seats. Of the main screen when on radio mode.

Also, the VIN if you don't mind. The grill is most certainly not an '04 so either the car was crashed or the prior owner was an enthusiast.


----------



## der hauptmann (Jul 17, 2006)

PowerDubs said:


> But yes, the heated wheel was an option. Are you sure you have it and it works? (right hand button on the back side of the steering wheel airbag) Green light should come on in the dash board and wheel should get mildly warm.


Yup, it works. When I was driving home w/ no heat yesterday it was nice to have.



PowerDubs said:


> Please take us a picture of the trunk hinges. Sides of the rear seats. Of the main screen when on radio mode.
> 
> Also, the VIN if you don't mind. The grill is most certainly not an '04 so either the car was crashed or the prior owner was an enthusiast.


Will do. I'm swamped at work and then there's a Christmas celebration tonight, so tomorrow afternoon I should get some time in the garage to poke around. I'll take some pics then.

-Aaron


----------



## ShootJoeC (Aug 6, 2011)

Rad, congrats!

One came into my work but it had no options and was in bad shape. 


Sent from my iPhone


----------



## der hauptmann (Jul 17, 2006)

Well, I probably should start a new thread about what I'm doing, but maybe I'll just keep adding to this one. First off, let it never be said I don't answer questions!



PowerDubs said:


> Please take us a picture of the trunk hinges.


Sadly it is a "no-fun" trunk with the latch that doesn't retract. 











PowerDubs said:


> Sides of the rear seats.














PowerDubs said:


> Of the main screen when on radio mode.














PowerDubs said:


> Also, the VIN if you don't mind.


I believe that's in my first post w/ the codes.

TODAY'S NEWS
THE BAD: I discovered some new problems today! Both rear windows don't work. They will go down partway and get stuck. I was attempting to 'recalibrate' all 4 windows for the pinch protection business, but obviously somethings not right w/ the rear ones. But that's a problem for warmer weather. I also broke one of the battery cover clips in the trunk, apparently I hadn't rotated it the full 90 degrees, and the clip was no match for my Hulk-like strength (or perhaps the cold weather). 

THE GOOD: I successfully disabled TPMS, thanks to Michael's instructions on the forum. So that's one less light on the dashboard! All 4 tires seem to be holding air as well, always nice, topped them up to spec. While the rear windows don't work, the sunroof and power sunroof cover (?) work.

PHAETON TO DO:
-Tires fill @done
-TPMS Remove @done
-Lights figure out
-Trunk figure test
-"level fault workshop" fix
-Climatronic fix
-ABS light
-where did the bass speakers go
-Clean clean clean clean
-Rear sunshade


----------



## der hauptmann (Jul 17, 2006)

And one more reply before i start making hundreds of new threads asking newbie questions. Since my Phaeton has crazy high mileage and was super duper cheap, here is some pics of the body damage it has. 

Passenger mirror:

It seems to be rusting from under the paint? Hard to say exactly. Clearly the mirror has been hit at somepoint, I just can't figure out the rust/bubbling paint connection to the damage. The power folding still works, but the mirror glass is gone and the turn signal is shattered. The side 'puddle light' (i think it's called) does seem to work. I need to check if I can just replace the bulb for now.

Another passenger mirror pic:









Passenger side rear wheel scrape:









Dashboard Christmas Tree:











And a question: is this the flashlight I've read about? How does one turn it on?


----------



## PowerDubs (Jul 22, 2001)

Ok, basic trunk hinges.. but has he upgraded stereo and rear HVAC controls.. so not completely stripped of options.


Please take a picture of the sheathing on the trunk harness if you could. It looks different than any I have over seen. It very well could be a home made repair.


The mirror bubbling has been seen before. Easy enough to buy a used mirror of Ebay (or especially Ebay.de or Ebay.co.uk )


I'd be more concerned about the check engine light and the suspension light.


The rear windows unfortunately are probably broken pulley on the window regulator. The part alone is $200+ each side unless you want to try to fix it yourself if handy-

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?6136594-Repaired-Dennis-s-window-regulator-pulley



More info- http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...-Replacement-of-Window-Regulator-added-to-TOC


----------



## der hauptmann (Jul 17, 2006)

Update: in reviewing a pdf I found that listed all the fuses in the whole car, I searched for climatronic and discovered that I was missing fuse 30. Plugged that back in and I can talk to my climate control controller! 
I'll post the latest codes later, I don't have them on my phone. 
The climate control systems fired up, but the blower fan makes an awful sound. I didn't spend a whole lot of time in the garage, but I'm pleased the wiring or the control unit aren't borked.


----------



## PowerDubs (Jul 22, 2001)

My guess is if there is something wrong with the blower (awful sound) it might have blown the original fuse and be the reason it is missing.


----------



## der hauptmann (Jul 17, 2006)

Here's my HVAC codes that I mentioned yesterday:

01273 Fresh Air Blower (v2) 
014 -Defective

00716 Air recirculation flap positioning motor (V113)
014- Defective - Intermitent

01274 - Air Flow Flap Positioning Motor (v71)
014 - Defective - Intermittent

00229 - Refigerant Pressure
002 - Lower limit exceeded - intermittent

00908 - Control module for wiper motor
004 - No Signal/Communication - Intermittent


----------



## invisiblewave (Sep 22, 2008)

You could try running the flap adaptation, but the likelyhood is that you have at least one defective motor. If you search on V113 & V71 you'll find plenty of threads on the subject, it's not an uncommon failure.


----------



## anthonymck (Mar 8, 2012)

*Re: cigarette lighter "flashlight" -*



der hauptmann said:


> And one more reply before i start making hundreds of new threads asking newbie questions. Since my Phaeton has crazy high mileage and was super duper cheap, here is some pics of the body damage it has.
> 
> Passenger mirror:
> 
> ...


I just twist the top of mine to turn it on, but doesn't seem to last too long -


----------



## anthonymck (Mar 8, 2012)

*Headlight indicator - make sure you look at the headlight replacement diagrams*

Also, I went through a couple aftermarket headlights - and ended up getting a refund and shipping them back when they failed within 30 days. A new lamp will run about $100. Not worth it to have to replace it too often! Also a good lesson learned is to use a smartphone for video to "see" what you will be doing.


----------

